# Hamburg: Überfällig - SfdW



## Rabbit (14. August 2003)

Nachdem nun von allen Seiten auf mich eingewirkt wurde hier nun der Aufruf zum längst überfälligem SfdW

*Wann*:
SfdW Tag ist immer Donnerstag, also am 21.8.2003 ab 19:00Uhr

*Wo:*
Das Maybach in Eimsbüttel.

Heußweg 66
20255 Hamburg
(U-Bahn Osterstrasse U2, rote Linie)







Das Maybach hat einen Biergarten, bei gutem Wetter werden wir hoffentlich einen Platz draussen finden!
Mal schauen, ob man da draussen auch was reservieren kann.

Also bitte Meldungen bis Mittwoch nächste Woche!

Gruß,
Harry

Bisher gemeldete Teilnehmer:
_Stand: 18.8.2003, 20:06 Uhr
(Nennungen in umgekehrter Reihenfolge der Zusagen)_

 bike-a-bike (hat sich per PM bei mir "angemeldet")
 wunny
 TommesMore
 LaughingMoon
 Sanz
 STEF1
 edvars
 JohannesHH
 Janus
 Beppo
 Martinbaby
 Mira (nur auf Inlinern)
 Outbreak
 gage_ (Organisiert die alternative Beachparty an Elbe oder im Stadtpark) 
 Ente on a bike
 Buddy
 Rabbit


----------



## Buddy (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Nachdem nun von allen Seiten auf mich eingewirkt wurde...*



Ja, furchtbar, immer diese Säufer  



> *Das Maybach hat einen Biergarten, bei gutem Wetter werden wir hoffentlich einen Platz draussen finden!
> Mal schauen, ob man da draussen auch was reservieren kann.
> *



Darum könnte ich mich vielleicht kümmern, wohne ja in direkter Nähe  Müsste dann nur wissen, wieviele wir ungefähr werden...

Gruß, Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ente on a bike (14. August 2003)

bin dabei


----------



## gage_ (14. August 2003)

Ich bin wohl auch da ... wobei ich bei entsprechendem Wetter lieber rausgehen wuerde.

Elbe, Stadtpark, etc. ...


----------



## biker_tom (14. August 2003)

Moin moin,

mir kam heute morgen auch die idee, das ein sfdw überfällig sei....

Leider Kann ich da nicht da ich genau am 21. von meiner Freundin Karten für die Karl-May-festspiele in Bad Seegeberg habe

schade.....

Aber das nächste kommt bestimmt, und da werde ich dann mit Sicherheit im Urlaub sein....


Aber ich werde auf jedenfall wieder mal dabei sein


----------



## Outbreak (14. August 2003)

bin ebenfalls mit dabei!


----------



## Mira (14. August 2003)

Vielleicht komm ich auch vorbei (wenn ich gerad noch inline Touren in der Nähe hab ...


----------



## Martinbaby (14. August 2003)

supi location !!!

Issa gleich bei mir umma egge ....


----------



## Beppo (14. August 2003)

...bin babei...


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. August 2003)

auch!


----------



## yo gomez (14. August 2003)

Ich auch, wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten läßt!
Allerdings bei gutem Wetter würde ich die Elbstrandlösung definitiv vorziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (15. August 2003)

Hi, ich wurde auch gerne dabei sein,  auch wenn ich viernulvier bar in Eimsbüttel viel cooler finde, Maybach ist eher fürs Kaffe trinken mit seine Eltern.


----------



## STEF1 (15. August 2003)

Bin auch dabei. STEFFI


----------



## Sanz (15. August 2003)

das Gelände ist mir völlig neu und Euren Konditionsstand kenne ich auch nicht. Wenn Ihr es nicht zu exzessiev treibt und einen Anfänger mitnehmen würdet, bin ich dabei.

Andre


----------



## Buddy (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *das Gelände ist mir völlig neu und Euren Konditionsstand kenne ich auch nicht. Wenn Ihr es nicht zu exzessiev treibt und einen Anfänger mitnehmen würdet, bin ich dabei.
> 
> Andre *



Hehe, wird schon nicht so ein extremes Besäufnis, oder doch  Komm ma ruhig 

Gruß, Rick

PS: Du hast gar net auf meine PM geantwortet  Sachen habe ich aller Vorrausicht nach am Montag zusammen...


----------



## LaughingMoon (16. August 2003)

Ich komm natürlich auch vorbei. Wenn  die Nähe es mit schon erlaubt auf allen Vieren nach Hause zu krabbeln muss ich das auch ausnutzen.


----------



## Tommes_more (16. August 2003)

Ja klar ich komme auch!
Bringe dann gleich Ente on a bike mit!
Dann brauch er nicht fahren!
Wer kommt noch aus meiner gegent der mitfahren will???
Komme aus Geesthacht!Sollte mann mal wissen!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny (16. August 2003)

da, werde ich auch mal vorbei schaun

gruß wunny


----------



## Rabbit (18. August 2003)

Hallo meine Lieben,

freut mich, daß dieses mal so viele dabei sein wollen. Endlich regt sich was in der MTB-Szene in HH 

Leider ist bei mir noch was dazwischen gekommen, so daß ich nicht weiß ob ich es schaffen werde noch vorbeischauen zu können.
Das sollte aber euch nicht davon abhalten das SfdW stattfinden zu lassen, viele von euch wissen ja nun bereits wie das geht  

Ich hoffe ihr werdet viel Spaß haben, unser MTB-Komiker vom Käpt'n-Blaubär-Club wird sicher dafür sorgen 

@Buddy: Dann order mal einen Tisch für etwa 15 Personen und sei pünktlich, da ich wie gesagt nicht weiß ob ich's überhaupt schaffe 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Buddy (18. August 2003)

Mönsch Harry, was machste denn ?! Ich hoffe Du hast wenigstens einen trifftigen Grund 

Naja, vielleicht schaffst Du es ja doch noch...
Ich werde jedenfalls morgen mal vorbeigehen und versuchen einen Tisch zu reservieren 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Ente on a bike (19. August 2003)

Gibs da auch was zu essen in dem Lokal oder muss man sich das mitbringen?  
Aber ich bin auf jedenfall dabei, danach gehts noch in die disco vielleicht! Ins Mic Mac!  
Räbbit will bestimmt nur nicht mit uns chaoten gesehen werden darum kommt er nicht...  

Gruss

Basti


----------



## Buddy (20. August 2003)

Dann werd ich nachher mal versuchen ~17 Plätze zu reservieren. Frage ist nun nur noch, drinnen oder draußen ???

Lt. Wetter.com:  

Donnerstag, 21.08.2003 

max. Temp.: 23 °C 
min. Temp: 17 °C 
Niederschlag? 30 % 

Was meint ihr ?

Gruß, Rick


----------



## wunny (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Dann werd ich nachher mal versuchen ~17 Plätze zu reservieren. Frage ist nun nur noch, drinnen oder draußen ???
> 
> Mmm
> ...


----------



## Buddy (20. August 2003)

Scherzkeks 

"Guten Tag, ich möchte 34 Plätze für 17 Personen reservieren, 17 drinnen und 17 draußen, wir entscheiden uns dann spontan, wo wir sitzen"


----------



## Sanz (20. August 2003)

Hallo Rick,
wer reserviert der bestimmt. Dennoch sind die 17°C Tiefsttemperatur sicherlich am Abend. Da wir uns am Abend treffen, würde ich sagen: drinnen

Prost  Andre


----------



## Ente on a bike (20. August 2003)

Mach doch eine Runde zahl draus! 20 wenn noch nachzügler kommen oder jemand einen andern mitbringen will! Dann würd ich für drinnen plädieren...
Gruss
Basti


----------



## Buddy (20. August 2003)

So, ich habe jetzt für ca. 15-20 Personen reserviert, allerdings drin (könnte draußen wohl doch etwas kühl werden), ich hoffe das ist ok für alle.

Dann mal bis morgen um 19.00 Uhr und ich hoffe auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (20. August 2003)

Moin, 

sollte das wetter nun doch nicht so prall sein, also es regnen, werden wir wohl nicht zu den Karl-Mai-Festspielen fahren und ich werde wahrscheinlich dann auch im Maybach einlaufen.......


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rabbit (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *Dennoch sind die 17°C Tiefsttemperatur sicherlich am Abend. Da wir uns am Abend treffen, würde ich sagen: drinnen*


Man, seid ihr alle weich  
Kaum sinken die temperaturen mal unter 20°C, da fangt ihr alle schon an zu frieren. Was wollt ihr eigentlich machen, wenn's richtig Winter wird? 

So, ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen morgen noch vorbeizuschauen, so eine Menge Leute beim SfdW darf ich einfach nicht verpassen. 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## two2one (20. August 2003)

ich werde verleicht auch mal kurz vorbei schauen, hoffe da gibts noch stuhle frei

Gruss  
nat


----------



## Tracer (20. August 2003)

..bin mit IGD auch dabei!
Chao


----------



## Ente on a bike (21. August 2003)

werde meine freundin heute auch mitbringen...
bevor sie alleine zu hause auf mich warten muss nehm ich sie doch einfach mal mit...


----------



## OBRADY (21. August 2003)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ganz viel Spaß heute Abend.Trinkt einen für mich mit!
Nächstes Mal bin ich auch dabei....
Grüße aus Stade von Anja


----------



## Martinbaby (21. August 2003)

Anja, wir haben auf Dich angestoßen, an Dich gedacht und ein Bier für Dich mitgetrunken!!! War ein super nettes Treffen mit fast allen Stammbikern aus den HaBes und einigen neuen Gesichtern. 

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, vor allem so schön nah bei. Nach vier Hefe bin ich auch auf dem kurzen Nachhauseweg nicht ohne Baum zu Hause angekommen... hicks 

SfdW tut gut und reinigt die Gemüter. Was macht eigentlich mehr fun, Biken oder SfdW??? Schöne Grüße an alle an- und abwesenden. War lustig Euch mal in "zivil" zu sehen. Bis Sonntag dann wohl!


----------



## two2one (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Anja, wir haben auf Dich angestoßen, an Dich gedacht und ein Bier für Dich mitgetrunken!!! War ein super nettes Treffen mit fast allen Stammbikern aus den HaBes und einigen neuen Gesichtern.
> 
> Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, vor allem so schön nah bei. Nach vier Hefe bin ich auch auf dem kurzen Nachhauseweg nicht ohne Baum zu Hause angekommen... hicks
> ...


ah, ditto, nur ein par hefe weniger und ne' etwas langere weg,

Biken naturlich, aber ein nette abwechselung
jetzt,gute nacht, morgen heis'es namlich feilen...
Nat


----------



## wunny (22. August 2003)

....



ich fand den abend auch sehr lustig....


ist echt nett bei euch..... grins...  



gruß wunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (22. August 2003)

Auch ich habe mich gefreut daß meine "Bemühungen" der letzten 2 Jahre endlich Früchte zu tragen scheinen 
@OBRADY: Eines der vier Duckstein geht natürlich auf deine "Kappe" 

Das nächste SfdW findet mit Sicherheit in etwa einem Monat statt (wenn nicht jemand früher eines einberuft  ).

Man sieht sich,
gruß,
Harry


----------



## Buddy (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *...wenn nicht jemand früher eines einberuft...
> *



Nächsten Donnerstag, gleiche Zeit ?  

Ich fand es auf jeden Fall auch sehr nett, so konnte man sich jedenfalls mal richtig unterhalten. Ist ja beim Biken nie so richtig möglich 

Gruß, Rick

@Martin: Ich bin nach 8 Holsten noch gut am Weiher vorbei nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Ente on a bike (22. August 2003)

War echt ein netter Abend! Schade das wir schon so früh los mussten! Ist ein bisschen ungünstig gelegen für mich das Maybach...

Gruss

Basti


----------



## Rabbit (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *@Martin: Ich bin nach 8 Holsten noch gut am Weiher vorbei nach Hause gekommen   *


Was ist denn das für 'ne Info? Hatte Martin "befürchtet" Du würdest in deinem Zustand noch ein ungewolltes Bad nehmen wollen im Weiher?  
Keine Angst, Martin, ersaufen kann man in dem Tümpel ja Gott sei dank nicht, dafür ist der wohl zu flach!


----------



## Buddy (22. August 2003)

Warum setzt Du das "befürchtet" in Anführungszeichen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





War nur als "Antwort" auf seinen Post:



> Nach vier Hefe bin ich auch auf dem kurzen Nachhauseweg nicht ohne Baum zu Hause angekommen... hicks


----------



## madbull (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *...Nach vier Hefe bin ich auch auf dem kurzen Nachhauseweg nicht ohne Baum zu Hause angekommen... *


Ts Ts Ts...  SO viel Druck gehabt, dass du den Hunden ihr stilles Örtchen klauen musstest? Oder war's eher eine Markierung?  


War eigentlich wieder Parität?
Und hat keiner Fotos gemacht von der feuchtfröhlichen Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ente on a bike (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Und hat keiner Fotos gemacht von der feuchtfröhlichen Runde? *



Ne leider hat keiner Fotos gemacht...  
Aber wir können das alles ja auf nem wochenende nachholen und dann ausgelassen mal richtig feiern   wenn man nicht am näxten tag wieder zur arbeit daggeln muss  !

Gruss

Basti


----------

